# Rubix Anyone?



## zsld0423 (Jun 9, 2011)

So... anyone here remember @drod2169's Rubix from back then? It's coming back







found out he has an X coming in, so he'll be working on it. I for one can't wait to see what comes out, even if it takes a little while. Loved using this rom, was my stable daily driver. If it moves to cm base and goes full aosp it'll be awesome.

twitter posts

1st: https://twitter.com/#!/drod2169/status/129941514162937857

2nd: http://www.tweetdeck.com/twitter/drod2169/~7ujI4


----------



## sithlrdvad (Jun 12, 2011)

Great news!!


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

It was my go to rom on froyo, glad to see him developing for the dx again.


----------



## BTGGTR1 (Jun 13, 2011)

Rubix 2.0.1 was my all time fav...I am stoked to hear this. Hope he hurries up, cause I plan of getting the Galaxy Nexus(hopefully)soon!!


----------



## ChaosX (Jun 7, 2011)

This was my favorite ROM. Looking forward to it.


----------



## DRod2169 (Jun 6, 2011)

Just waiting on the dx







its supposed to be getting here some time next week.

Btw, if I do make a full aosp rom, it wont be cm base. It'll be from scratch, aosp gingerbread.


----------



## luv2increase (Sep 3, 2011)

I too thought Rubix was the best thing since slice bread lol.. It was my favorite ROM on froyo!

Sent via DX with cm7 gb


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh wow this is awesome!! I was loving it for a few weeks until the. 576 leak consumed our lives.


----------



## BTGGTR1 (Jun 13, 2011)

I may have to install Rubix 2.0.1 for old time sake today!! I know the battery life will be better than any gingerbread Rom I've been running. lol


----------



## jcutter347 (Jun 22, 2011)

Vortex has the best battery period. 45 hours on the extended battery. No other rom has EVER lasted this long. Period


----------



## BTGGTR1 (Jun 13, 2011)

I tried Vortex. Very good Rom. Didn't get stellar battery life though. I SBF'D my X back to stock 2.2.1 Froyo and the battery has been going for days. Just experimenting though.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

thread moved. please only use development section for releases. thanks


----------



## hub_cap (Oct 29, 2011)

I loved the Rubix ROM when I had it...welcome and looking forward ...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Zillamania (Oct 6, 2011)

rubix was my rom untill gb leaks


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Drod does outstanding work. Glad to see an X heading his way and another install of RubiX on the horizon. Would love to see what he can do with 2nd-init. Not to mention I miss the original RubiX boot animation. Man, I never ran anything but until CM7 and MIUI came out. Memories........ready to install some ChipotleX!


----------



## Zillamania (Oct 6, 2011)

had awesome battey life, only zombie stomped has had better.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Head over to his thread and let him know what you all want.
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8766-what-would-you-like-in-the-next-rubix/


----------

